# How to reduce edge pops in Dayan+MF8 4x4



## RTh (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I bought some weeks ago a Dayan+MF8 4x4 and I'm having some serious trouble with edge pop-ups. Sometimes they just come out while moving the faces, or I accidentally take them out while performing an algorithm.

The problem is, it pops too much. Maybe 1 pop per solve. I just can't use this cube in public xD

Any idea/video/suggestion to avoid this massive pops?

I think Zemdegs uses this cube and he also got a WR with it. No idea how, i can't even solve it once without having a pop.

Well, thanks for your help =]

PD: Apologizes for any grammar mistake, I don't use to write in English =/


----------



## emolover (Feb 5, 2011)

The only option besides getting a Maru Shenshou or an X-cube, would be to cast some new pieces that have *slightly* bigger edge hooks so they wont come out as easily.


----------



## Karth (Feb 5, 2011)

Tighten it, and break it in.
I had the same problem at first but then I just decided stiffer cube>pops after using it for a while it just has gotten better and better


----------



## xbrandationx (Feb 5, 2011)

Tighten it and take the cube completely apart and lube the "3x3" core in the middle and break it in more.


----------



## RTh (Feb 5, 2011)

Karth said:


> Tighten it, and break it in.
> I had the same problem at first but then I just decided stiffer cube>pops after using it for a while it just has gotten better and better



It pops just as much as when it was loose.



xbrandationx said:


> Tighten it and take the cube completely apart and lube the "3x3" core in the middle and break it in more.



I've already lubed the core. Those pops don't have much to do with the core. A few minutes ago I got a triple pop while performing a T- perm alg, and the next scrabble it popped twice. 

This edge pieces are just terribly designed.

I'm gonna break it in as much as I can, but I'm quite disappointed already.


----------



## spy320net (Dec 28, 2011)

*pop*

I just got my Dayan 4x4, lubed it and it still pops. All screws are tighted. You can catch the edge cubie and get it out without any force. And that is one of most expensive 4x4 cubes


----------



## asportking (Dec 28, 2011)

spy320net said:


> I just got my Dayan 4x4, lubed it and it still pops. All screws are tighted. You can catch the edge cubie and get it out without any force. And that is one of most expensive 4x4 cubes


That's just the way the cube is. Either get a new cube, or learn to turn more accurately.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 28, 2011)

spy320net said:


> I just got my Dayan 4x4, lubed it and it still pops. All screws are tighted. You can catch the edge cubie and get it out without any force. And that is one of most expensive 4x4 cubes


 
the screws that you see when you pop an edge piece out aren't the screws you should be adjusting. You need to adjust the internal 2x2 core screws to make it tighter.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 28, 2011)

asportking said:


> That's just the way the cube is. Either get a new cube, or learn to turn more accurately.


 
I agree. It's just the way the cube is. I had to stop using mine outside because I would pop it too often. Try going slow and turning more accurately until you get used to its charactaristics.

The X-Cube pops just as often IMO and it takes more time to fix. If you want something that is almost unpopable then get a Lan-Lan or a QJ. Those lack springs though, so you'll have to be even more accurate just to speed solve them...


----------



## RTh (Dec 28, 2011)

Would you look at that... My thread came back to life!

Tighten the outter shells' screws, adjust the inner core ones. Just use it a lot and lube it properly.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 28, 2011)

RTh said:


> Would you look at that... My thread came back to life!
> 
> Tighten the outter shells' screws, adjust the inner core ones. Just use it a lot and lube it properly.



:tu...Lazy me...


----------



## cs071020 (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...st-Mod-quot-DaYan-mf8-LanLan-see-for-yourself

can it help you?


----------

